# First week of College...



## SM123456 (Jan 18, 2010)

*-*

-


----------



## Paulin (Jul 4, 2010)

You shouldnt compare yourself with the other students, it only makes you depressed. For you it´s really frustrating to be alone in class but it isnt a big thing in their life. Just concentrate on your own situation and think of ways to make it better. Maybe next time you can smile a bit more at them, ask for a pen or something else. Just little practical things. I know the whole babystep thing is kind of frustrating, but I think its the best way. (sorry for the crappy english: not my native language)


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I know how you feel. It really ****ing sucks always being the one in class where you never have a partner. It's like all the classes are intentionally set up with odd numbers just to screw over *that one kid* every time.

But... just have to remember that you need to push yourself through college because it really will shape the outcome of your life.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Eh, why bother even trying to make friends? I discovered long ago in highschool that I just don't have whatever quality is required to create and maintain friendships (I believe it's because I can't maintain an exciting personality for long, due to my introversion. I quickly rescind back to seriousness and boring-ness.). Once you realise this, you can stop getting upset that people don't invite you to places, hang out with you, etc. You just weren't made for it. It's much better this way: it's very exhausting and depressing to attempt to create friendships only to watch them fail again and again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is still early. I would use your classes to form groups.


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to my life...im going to be a senior and i literally have only made 1 friend...who happens to be introverted as well...do you dorm maybe you should try dorming with random people it may turn out good


----------



## vk223 (Aug 18, 2011)

*same here...*

I'm a high school senior, and I'm a loner at school. Basically I don't talk to anyone, and doing whatever on my own....it's my first week of school too. Try to talk to people but failed.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I kind of feel the same way. I'm a transfer student at a new university and it sucks because most people formed their social groups during freshman year. In my classes everyone just keeps to them selves and to make it worse the school isn't very big, so when your always alone you kind of stick out like a sore thumb. With my shyness I find it hard to meet people and I really have no one to talk to or hang out with.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going into my second year as well, but I have a feeling that it will be much better than my first year. I'm sorry things aren't going well for you, but it's still early yet. You've got plenty of time to meet other people on campus, and you don't have to socialize only with your class.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's been like that the majority of my life. I'm two days into my freshman year of uni and new to the area, and I'm trying to stray away from that path. Joining clubs is my last option and perhaps talking to other in my classes as time goes on..we'll have to see. I hate working in groups when it comes to having to pick partners, so that doesn't bother me.Some people can get away with making friends so easily..which is one thing that confuses me. Best of luck to you on your presentation btw.



sighsigh said:


> Eh, why bother even trying to make friends?* I discovered long ago in highschool that I just don't have whatever quality is required to create and maintain friendships (I believe it's because I can't maintain an exciting personality for long, due to my introversion. I quickly rescind back to seriousness and boring-ness.).* Once you realise this, you can stop getting upset that people don't invite you to places, hang out with you, etc. You just weren't made for it. It's much better this way: it's very exhausting and depressing to attempt to create friendships only to watch them fail again and again.


Sometimes, I think about it like that too. Never had a friend to hang out with in my life or share life experiences with, just acquaintances who say "hey" to me. I'm only two days into my freshman experience..and new to the area that I am attending college at. I love the college atmosphere, but I still eat lunch alone like high school (people seem less judgmental about it though) and it seems like many of the freshman stick with their high school peers or pick and choose who they want to get to know. I'm going to try and join some clubs soon, and see if that works out. Then again, I just got started..so we'll have to see. If this doesn't work out, then I guess I wasn't made for it either :blank.


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

very nice.....


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

StarryMessenger said:


> My first week of college just ended. It has been very depressing. I'm a Year 2 student, but my experience has been worse than a Year 1, basically because most Year 2 students have already made their own groups of friends and I haven't.
> 
> At least, for Year 1 students, people haven't formed their groups so it's acceptable to be alone. And it's easier to make friends too. But not for a Year 2.
> 
> ...


aww, you sound a lot like me, man. First year of college, I swear, everybody got into cliques, I don't know how they do it! Because I wasn't in one and literally used to go to class alone, when it came to choosing lab partners, I ended up standing awkwardly hoping somebody would work with me. Instead, I was paired with another girl who didn't know anybody either. Thankfully, she turned out to be one of the greatest people I ended up working with. But anyway, I did make friends my second year, by third year, most of them ended up being real jerks....I'm kind of alone again. I feel like I notice it more now that I have made friends and basically lost them. You have people on this board who know your situation, don't feel bad.


----------

